
Apply HN Daily is now available - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/applyhn-daily/
======
cperciva
Nobody _said_ that they wanted this when I asked a couple days ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11441481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11441481))
but I took 40 upvotes as a good sign so I went ahead and set up the scripts
for this. I was originally planning on making this a weekly digest, but right
now there seems to be enough volume to make a daily digest meaningful so I
went with that instead.

I'm hoping that the title "Apply HN: [meta] ..." will get this onto the
/applyhn page where I think it would find the most relevant audience; sorry
for the tricky title.

~~~
dang
We simplified the title but it will still show up on /apply. All you need is
the prefix.

~~~
cperciva
Ah, I assumed the colon was needed (and then added [meta] to make it clear
that I wasn't applying to YC with this). Thanks for adjusting.

... and you mean /applyhn, not /apply (again!). :-)

~~~
dang
Argh correct. It was supposed to be /apply but that one redirects to
[https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/](https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/), so
we changed it to /applyhn.

